

Introducing Embedded Posts - Facebook - Ashuu
https://newsroom.fb.com/News/681/Introducing-Embedded-Posts

======
rtpg
So this is like the cards twitter have? Interesting, though I wonder how
people are going to use this.

------
techaddict009
So facebook copies one more feature from twitter ? #Tweet Cards

------
figurify
Facebook is leaving its comfort zone. Pretty brave move

